# something a bit different



## loopybike (8 Aug 2013)

ok, I'm new to this forum, but I'd like some feedback

A while ago I had an idea for a different method of making a bike frame. I am a TIG welder by trade, so the engineering wasn't a problem, just finding the time!

so here is a mock-up with wheels and saddle just placed on the frame. For the actual bike I am using Espresso wheels in silver and a Sturney Archer 2 speed, coaster brake rear hub.

I fully understand that this is in no way a performance bike, due to the weight. But it is built from 316 stainless steel, so when i get to polish it, it will SHINE and keep on shining! 

Oh and I have a Brookes saddle and rosewood/beech handle bar to go on it.


----------



## loopybike (9 Aug 2013)




----------



## loopybike (9 Aug 2013)

getting there........

love to hear any thoughts / comments....


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2013)

Nice & certain to get noticed.
However too many joints, over 70. Each joint is a potential failure point. I'd say theres very little lateral stability in the design though


----------



## loopybike (10 Aug 2013)

Resisting twisting is my main concern ( and weight ) so I have started welding in-fill pieces between the circles. You can see them in the front few rows. Luckily I have access to cnc sheet and tube lasers, otherwise this would take way too long! These pieces have made a massive difference to the strength, and I think it looks better, so I will continue with them for the whole bike.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2013)

I really like this. How are you going to fit the rear wheel and brakes in?

Steve


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2013)

well, it's finished now


----------



## Spinney (9 Oct 2013)

Brilliant! 
A pity you had to put the top tube and down tube on, rather than just relying on the circles - for strength, I guess?

How does it handle?


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2013)

and it rides REALLY smooth.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2013)

yeah without the tubes was a bit "flexi" lol


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Oct 2013)

loopybike said:


> well, it's finished now


 
Looks fab!

And it'll be perfect for my next shopping trip to Majestic Wine.


GC


----------



## Minotier (9 Oct 2013)

Good idea, nice craftsmanship. Be interesting to see how your project copes with the roads and terrain.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2013)

so far done about 200 miles on roads and gravel cycle paths. no issues other than the bottom bracket working loose and creaking after the first 5 miles. I splashed out £5 on the right tool to tighten it properly! Now it rides smoothly and very quietly. It weighs in at 16kg, and only has 2 gears, so uphills are fun!


----------



## Pottsy (9 Oct 2013)

Wow, brilliant!


----------



## Minotier (9 Oct 2013)

Excellent, the best thing by far though is that you had the idea and built it yourself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2013)

It looks stunning! Not sure if it would get me up any incline at all but it's definitely a head turner.

Oh, and @glasgowcyclist 's comment made me laugh!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Oct 2013)

loopybike said:


> no issues other than the bottom bracket working loose and creaking after the first 5 miles.


 
Not to worry. If it breaks down again you can always play Connect 4 on it until your mate comes to pick you up...


GC


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2013)

I love it and I want it 

Steve


----------



## loopybike (13 Oct 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I love it and I want it
> 
> Steve


Open to offers......


----------



## derrick (13 Oct 2013)

It's nice to own something unique.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Oct 2013)

Now to make some wee rubber/plastic containers, into which go things like puncture kit, small multi-tool etc and these fit inside the circles  - or the two rear filled ones have a little flap which opens to put said items inside !


----------



## drewc65 (25 Oct 2013)

What a tidy bit of kit. Looks great. Well done is it still shiny


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

Love it!


----------



## dashanova (28 Nov 2013)

That is really cool, im a big fan of custom built bikes. In my avatar photo to the left, i found that one online, its a custom built electric cruiser from the US which goes over 30mph. Very nice. Really like your design, very unique.


----------



## RAYMOND (20 Dec 2013)

Would look nice as a piece of art (furniture) mounted on a wall.

Not sure I'd feel safe on it on the road however.


----------



## loopybike (7 Aug 2014)

Hi,
Sadly I have come to a decision that this bike has to be sold to fund the next project. 
It has only been used for work commutes and has been brilliant.
So my question is, where would you recommend that I sell it?
I don't really want to go down the eBay/gumtree route as I feel you really need to see it / try it to appreciate it. 
I guess the main markets will be London, Cambridge etc. My brother lives in Cambridge, so I was thinking of approaching a few bike shops there.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ganymede (7 Aug 2014)

Have you patented the design? It really is stunning. I think you should try riding it somewhere high-profile and get some press coverage. Or approach the ITV cycle show, or one of those programmes where people make their own stuff - there was a bloke on the TV the other night who had made an amphibious bike out of a canoe and some drills, it was rubbish but he is exactly the kind of person to give an individual project exposure. The bike is really so beautiful - it has style - send a photo of it to Vogue for fashion shoots! I just feel you could sell it for a massive sum to someone with a lot of style and hopefully money in London - and then their friends would all want one, you'd have to give it a name like the Bubble Bike or the Circle Cycle.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Aug 2014)

Don't sell it as a bike, give it a pretentious title like "_Elemental Voyage of the Dream"_ and sell it as an art installation, you'll get £30,000+ for it. 

I'm not joking; Gannymede's right, it is a work of art.


GC


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2014)

Hiring it out for photography shoots could be worth exploring. I reckon that main-stream and alternative fashion labels would be interested.

Would fit in advertising campaigns as well. Going off @glasgowcyclist's earlier idea - a wine/beer shop would work. Probably because I've just got their newsletter, I'm thinking Brew Dog.

I reckon you'd make more for it that way than selling it, though I appreciate it's a bit more hassle.

Out of interest, what's your next project going to be? It'll have to be amazing to beat this!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Aug 2014)

You know what, at the very least put it on Twitter!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2014)

WoW


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Aug 2014)

Brilliant job completed in the true free spirit of a cyclist.

As regards selling it, like selling anything it will need to be marketed.

I can understand your reluctance to use ebay - I do not use it - but it is probably the best way to reach the highest number of prospective buyers.

Alternatively, I believe there is an internet retailer of high end nearly new bikes.

Yours doesn't fit into that category directly, but it passes the well-made and unusual test.

Alternatively, a bike shop might be prepared to put it in the window with a price on it to gauge interest.

I would look for a shop in an affluent area that sells higher end bikes.


----------



## brand (5 Sep 2014)

Stupid idiotic impractical pointless..... How much and will you take a credit card?​


----------



## brand (14 Sep 2014)

loopybike said:


> so far done about 200 miles on roads and gravel cycle paths. no issues other than the bottom bracket working loose and creaking after the first 5 miles. I splashed out £5 on the right tool to tighten it properly! Now it rides smoothly and very quietly. It weighs in at 16kg, and only has 2 gears, so uphills are fun!


I have 4 bikes but no idea what a reasonable weight should be. To me 16kgs does not sound unreasonable. It may of course be reasonable compared to mine as I always have 2 panniers on at least 1kg battery a back up light etc etc. Oh and anything I find, including litter (there is no McDonald within 12 miles yet I still find McDonald wrappers by the side of the road)


----------



## brand (14 Sep 2014)

A sale or return to bike shops? Although most bike shops seem to have very little spare room. Advertising it as very easily identified so unlikely to be nicked. Easy to hang on the wall! Will hold lots of water bottles.


----------



## brand (14 Sep 2014)

Does it have to be 2 gears? That will reduce demand significantly (my opinion). I would definitely go for hub gears but a Shimano Alfine 11 will help with the extra weight?


----------



## brand (14 Sep 2014)

How about making them to order with different shapes in the middle. Or even the person name. Try nicking that scumbags....aimed at bike thieves nothing personal!​


----------



## loopybike (13 Nov 2014)

Well, in the end I couldn't bring myself to sell the "Loopy Bike".
So instead it now resides on the wall in the workshop where I work ( www.metalcraftltd.com )
Makes me smile when customers walk in, look up, point and praise the bike, all the time ignoring some of the most beautifully crafted cars in the world! 

My next project has been delayed. I've been sidetracked with a VW Camper restoration, making a range of aluminium bow ties ( !! ) and aluminium handbags ( !!!! ) 

Watch this space though, I'm not sure how long I'll last till the need to build another bike takes over! .....


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Nov 2014)

That is completely ridiculous.
It's the daftest frame I've ever seen, hopelessly over-engineered.
I want one


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Nov 2014)

Glad this thread just got bumped so I got a chance to see the bike  

Well done indeed - fantastic idea and execution! Definitely one of the most attractive original designs I've seen.


----------



## Andrew1971 (14 Mar 2015)

I would be so proud to the that bike it is fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

loopybike said:


> well, it's finished now


Definitely a talking point piece. Would look good on display.


----------



## paul fellows (28 Mar 2015)

im with glasgowcyclist. sell it as ART.

find the name of a fames sculpture who works in ss then call it 

cycling after ............


----------

